# Fulford Farm's Kidding Thread- 2 more boys.



## fanov8 (Feb 4, 2014)

Hi everyone!  I cannot believe it's that time of year again!  Yippie!  I cannot wait to see this years group of kids!  I have 5-8 girls due to kid in March/April, most in March.  Since it was so nice today I went ahead and clipped a few of my girls and got them ready with their kidding clips.  I know it's early but with the crazy weather that we have been having I was afraid to wait!  Anyhow, I was really surprised when I clipped one of my first freshners.  I thought she still had a month to go but now I'm beginning to wonder if I am wrong!  What do you guys think?  I do believe she is looking pretty good!  Any opinions?  Will she go another month?  My other FF that is due around the same time doesn't even compare to this gal.  And my 3rd freshners don't either.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Feb 4, 2014)

Wow - I'd be watching her pretty close!  How do her ligaments feel?


----------



## fanov8 (Feb 4, 2014)

They are still there but they are definitely more lose than everyone else.  I'm going to start checking her twice a day.  If she got bred earlier than I thought then it is by a different buck.  Which is ok, just unexpected.  LOL


----------



## Bucking Adoeable Fainters (Feb 4, 2014)

Oh my! I will be VERY surprised if she holds another month!
I had a simular situation with my doe...I swore she was due end of Feb with my other does. Until I went into barn one morning and she looked the same! Bagged up and loosened ligs. She ended up kidding a week and 2days later lol! Suprise!!!

Have to love the exciting surprises of new babies!!!!
Keep us updated!


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 5, 2014)

Good luck!


----------



## fanov8 (Feb 19, 2014)

Just thought  I would do a quick update.  Finished shaving everyone's backside today.  It sure does help with seeing how udders are developing.  
Twister is still growing larger by the day. And her udders have definitely gotten bigger. I will have to take a few new pictures as soon as I go back out to check on everyone. We finished the kidding stalls this past weekend. I put Twister in the stall to see how she would do away from everyone else. She has really dropped a lot and is really sunken in. It looks as though I haven't feed her in a month of Sundays, but I know better. And it's just been like that the past couple of days or so. And her girly parts are super swollen! I just can't wait until we have some babies on the ground!


----------



## fanov8 (Feb 19, 2014)

Here are a few pictures that I took just a bit ago. What do you guys think?


----------



## Pioneer Chicken (Feb 19, 2014)

Hmmm...you may want to check out this link.  http://fiascofarm.com/goats/prenatalcare.html#labor  Can you feel her ligs?  It looks like her tail is arched, which might mean you'll be having kids within 24 hours.  The sudden shrunk stomach could be the kid (s) moving into the birth canal which means kidding time is very close.   I think I'd be keeping an eye on her for sure! Please keep us posted! 

ETA:  Also, watch your doe and look for restlessness , pawing, stretching, and arching (especially the last two). The ligs being completely gone are the main sign so when they're gone, be looking for the above labor signs. Hope that helps!


----------



## Bucking Adoeable Fainters (Feb 19, 2014)

EXACTLY what Pioneer Chicken said!


She looks good to go to me!


----------



## Sweetened (Feb 19, 2014)

My Agnes looked like that this morning, and then went back to how she was before *Facepalm*  Anxiously waiting with you.


----------



## fanov8 (Feb 20, 2014)

Her ligs are still there. Barely but they are there still. I had a doe 3 years ago that still had her ligaments until an hour before she kidded. It's was crazy how fast she went. I'm hope this gal is the same!  She was restless all night, she was up an down all night long. So thankful for the barn camera or I would be nuts for sure!  I have a feeling he is messing with me and she is gonna hold out for another two weeks. 

Oh, and thanks for the link Pioneer Chicken. This is our third year so I'm pretty used to everything they throw at me now, but someone always throws me for a loop still!


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 20, 2014)

Yeah ditto on the arched tail. That's a good sign of early labor. Good luck!


----------



## fanov8 (Feb 21, 2014)

Last night ligaments were gone on one side and had to search deep for the one on the other side. That nasty weather front pushed through around 3am. And now both ligs are gone!!  Guess I know where I will spend my day!


----------



## Bucking Adoeable Fainters (Feb 21, 2014)

Day in the birthing pen!!! I know a few of us who are doing and wanting to do the same! Good Luck!!!!


----------



## Pioneer Chicken (Feb 21, 2014)




----------



## fanov8 (Feb 21, 2014)

We have babies!!!  Twin does!!!  Here is a quick picture to hold everyone over.


----------



## Pioneer Chicken (Feb 21, 2014)

Congrats!!!


----------



## themorethemerrier (Feb 21, 2014)

That's awesome! Congrats!!!


----------



## Bucking Adoeable Fainters (Feb 21, 2014)




----------



## SA Farm (Feb 21, 2014)




----------



## rebelINny (Feb 21, 2014)

yay for doelings!


----------



## fanov8 (Feb 21, 2014)

Thanks guys!  I'll try to get some more pictures tomorrow. They sure are tiny little ones. I think they may have been a couple days early.  The smaller one still has pretty soft hooves. And her teeth are barely through the skin. Matter of fact that took about an hour after she was born for them to come through. They are both doing amazing!  The smaller one is eating like a champ!  Mom is doing good but wants nothing to do with them. She cleaned them up but once they wanted to nurse she decided enough was enough. She was head butting them and slamming them against the walls so I had to step in.  I got her on the milk stand and got a quart of colostrum from her. She did really well on the stand considering this was her first freshening.  Oh!  And given when she had them that tells me she wasn't bred to the buck I intended for her to be bred to. Which is perfectly fine, just not expected. That's why I couldn't figure out why she was going so early! She should have been due March 5 at the earliest had she been bred to Bandit. I remember taking Chunk out in the middle of September. I just didn't think he was ready to breed yet, he was 5 months old and showed zero interest. Obviously just not when I was looking!  The twist to this story is that we lost Chunk about 2 months ago. Not sure what happened, he was fine one day and the next day I found him dead. It was heartbreaking!  My poor kids were devestated. He was the only bottle baby we had last year and was such a love bug!  When my 7 yr old came in the barn today and saw them she squealed and said, "Oh!!!  She had little Chunks!!!"  It was priceless!  They do look just like him! Anyhow, more pics tomorrow!


----------



## Sweetened (Feb 21, 2014)

Congratulations!  Look like BIG babies, Im surprised you say small!  Pictures are deceptive though


----------



## Bucking Adoeable Fainters (Feb 21, 2014)

Awwww!!! That is just precious! !! I am so glad you have a piece if your baby boy.
My buck got my 2yr old doe at whopping 4 months!  A friend of minehad a just over 2month old buck get a 8month old doe! Have to watch those boys!

My first thought was Chunky Munkey ice cream! So cute!


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Feb 21, 2014)

Love them!  Lamancha babies are soooo cute!  Love those lil ears!

Congrats!


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Feb 21, 2014)

Are they keepers?


----------



## fanov8 (Feb 22, 2014)

Lol, we have a terrible habit of all the girls being "keepers"


----------



## fanov8 (Feb 22, 2014)

I still have 5-6 girls to kid. I think 5 of them are due in the next 2-3 weeks. But atleast I have a little break before then!


----------



## fanov8 (Feb 22, 2014)

Ok so I weighed the babies. The biggest weighs 5# and the smaller one weighs 3 3/4 #. So to me that's tiny. Our smallest last year was 5 1/2# and I thought she was the tiniest thing!  Both ate still doing great today!  I didn't get a chance to get any more pictures though. It's been a busy day!

ETA pics of the parents from this summer. Here is Chunk earlier this summer. And in the second picture Twister is the darker doe in the middle, her dam is the one on the left.


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 22, 2014)

Nice looking goats!


----------



## fanov8 (Mar 5, 2014)

Well I'm back sitting in the kidding stall again today!  This is Trixie, I think she just has a single. She has given me a single doe the past two years.


----------



## LoneOakGoats (Mar 5, 2014)

The babies are adorable!


----------



## fanov8 (Mar 5, 2014)

Well, no babies yet. Ligs gone since 10am. Now Sunny is also in a kidding pen. She is Trixies daughter from 2 years ago. Oh, and a few pics of the babies that were born nearly two weeks ago.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Mar 5, 2014)

Love the kid pics, both human and goat! 

Trixie is so pretty!  Can't wait to see what she has!


----------



## rebelINny (Mar 6, 2014)

Good luck!


----------



## fanov8 (Mar 6, 2014)

Single buck, took forever to arrive!  Trixie's ligs were compleey gone for over 24 hours!!!  I'm about to die of sleep deprevation!  He's a cute little guy with a really pretty color!  Dry pics later.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Mar 6, 2014)

YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!   

SO happy for you! This is so exciting! He is BEAUTIFUL!!!    


Sleep sounds like a good idea! Don't you love kidding season!?!


----------



## SA Farm (Mar 6, 2014)

Goat Whisperer said:


> YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> SO happy for you! This is so exciting! He is BEAUTIFUL!!!
> 
> ...


X2!


----------



## fanov8 (Mar 6, 2014)

It's been 2 hours since the buck was born. I bounced trixie and didn't feel any more. But there is another bubble now and she is having contractions. Is that possible or is it the placenta?


----------



## fanov8 (Mar 6, 2014)

Here are some pics


----------



## fanov8 (Mar 6, 2014)

Ok, it was just placenta!


----------



## fanov8 (Mar 10, 2014)

Toot had a single buckling. Silly old boys!  And Sunny is in the stall having contractions now. Here is a picture of Toot and her buck.


----------



## jodief100 (Mar 10, 2014)

They are beautiful.


----------



## HoneyDreameMomma (Mar 10, 2014)

Keep the pics coming! What beautiful babies! 

I love kidding threads - what a fun time of year!  (can't wait for my girls to pop - they're all due in the next 2-3 weeks)


----------



## NaturesPace (Mar 10, 2014)

it looks like Toot is smiling in that photo. congrats!


----------



## fanov8 (Mar 11, 2014)

Thanks guys!  When I looked at the picture of Toot I noticed the smile too!  She is such an awesome mama! Sunny had twin bucks. I'm tired of lifting tails and seeing danglies. So far this buck is 0-4 in the buck department. So far we have 2 does and 4 bucks. My next to kid gave me twin bucks the first year and a sigle massive buck last year. I really really really want a doe from her. Probably be 3 bucks this year. She is huge, just like always. I'll have to get a picture of the new boys today. Here is a picture of Sara last week and another yesterday in the stall next to my size 9 boot for size comparison.  I feel pretty bad for her! She must be miserable!


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Mar 11, 2014)

Congrats on the babies! They are adorable! LOVE LAMANCHAS!


----------



## rebelINny (Mar 13, 2014)

So many boys! Wow!  for pink for the next one to kid. Good luck.


----------



## fanov8 (Mar 13, 2014)

Two. More. Boys.   They are cute. And big. And well that's it, They have danglies. This buck that I used has thrown nothing but boys!  6 of them so far!  The two girls that I have came from a different buck. I have 2 more to kid. I swearig they are all boys then Bandit is fired!!!  All kidding aside, do the bucks determine the gender like in humans?  

On another note... Twisters milk production has significantly dropped. He was giving nearly 6# of milk at 2 weeks. I don't know what's going on but she started to scour and has dropped to less than 3# per day now. What is going on?! Scours have stopped. She has been on Co-op milk enhancer, alfalfa pellets, beet pulp, BOSS, and free choice hay. Any ideas?  She has been wormed with ivermectin too.


----------

